# do you think dressing dogs in clothes is cruel i need answers



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

im just asking a few questions and i would like to know


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

depends which clothes...best to stay fashionable so their friends dont pick on them...wouldnt think it but peer pressure among dogs is HUGE


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

If its a really nice suit, then i dont think so. The dog has a right to look smart.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Alex said:


> If its a really nice suit, then i dont think so. The dog has a right to look smart.


specially if it has an interview...like on that show a few years back "dogs with jobs"


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What about dogs with different fashion sense?? You've got your Rock Dogs, Nerd Dogs, Jock Dogs, etc etc etc....


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I dont know about cruel I think it looks ridiculous at times i can never understand the thinking behind it as dogs have thier own coats so why people put on coats etc other than to keep them dry if they have thick difficult to dry coats and then only when it rains heavily.i think it goes to to the owners vanity more than the animals


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Ye*s* but s*l*owly let the dog get *u*sed *t*o the idea! Good luck! x


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> I dont know about cruel I think it looks ridiculous at times i can never understand the thinking behind it as dogs have thier own coats so why people put on coats etc other than to keep them dry if they have thick difficult to dry coats and then only when it rains heavily.i think it goes to to the owners vanity more than the animals


awww sammy , dogs deserve style too :lol2:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Terribly cruel!


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

thanks for your opinions guys but i didn't like the husky pic


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

meg-rocks said:


> thanks for your opinions guys but i didn't like the husky pic


 Its at the height of fashion, every dog aspires to look as fashionable as that one.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

not cruel i dont think, just bloody stupid. :whistling2:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

in a word "yes"


----------



## fubarmovies (Jun 11, 2009)

_jake_ said:


> Ye*s* but s*l*owly let the dog get *u*sed *t*o the idea! Good luck! x



has ever1 missed this??


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Alex said:


> Its at the height of fashion, every dog aspires to look as fashionable as that one.


the doggy version of kate moss


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm also having trouble with this atm. With all the size zero models in Doggy Weekly I'm worried that Kia may get an eating disorder. She is already asking for a credit card to spend in shops like Caninety! Shes only 5months, I dont know if shes too young? Helps me megs!


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

i heard putting sexy under wear on the girl makes the boy more likely to mate if you're planing on breeding


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

fubarmovies said:


> has ever1 missed this??


 no we saw


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

fubarmovies said:


> has ever1 missed this??


I went back over my post and realised the naughty word and thought it was funny. I hope your not offended!:flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

fubarmovies said:


> has ever1 missed this??


aint cha clever :no1:

Jake , it can be hard having a young female dog they want to dress so much older than they are...maybe take her shopping and compromise on some age appropriate clothes


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

ami_j said:


> aint cha clever :no1:
> 
> Jake , it can be hard having a young female dog they want to dress so much older than they are...maybe take her shopping and compromise on some age appropriate clothes


She is in to the whole 'hore' look and I'm not too happy at the moment. I lost it earlier and called her a dog. She still isn't talking to me:gasp:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> She is in to the whole 'hore' look and I'm not too happy at the moment. I lost it earlier and called her a dog. She still isn't talking to me:gasp:


aww try to be understanding with her...remember peer pressure is very big...what do her friends dress like?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

ami_j said:


> aww try to be understanding with her...remember peer pressure is very big...what do her friends dress like?


It's hard! Her friends are quite appropriatley dressed, her one friend who has a right mouth on her dresses in mini-skirts and stuff. I think she is leading her astray:gasp: Her names Westie or something like that:2thumb:


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

_jake_ said:


> She is in to the whole 'hore' look and I'm not too happy at the moment. I lost it earlier and called her a dog. She still isn't talking to me:gasp:


 could be worse mate just think she could go out there in nothing but you know....................... .............fur?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

tomwilson said:


> could be worse mate just think she could go out there in nothing but you know....................... .............fur?


She isn't a streaker.: victory:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> It's hard! Her friends are quite appropriatley dressed, her one friend who has a right mouth on her dresses in mini-skirts and stuff. I think she is leading her astray:gasp: Her names Westie or something like that:2thumb:


oh dear...i would try and keep her away from bad influences..and have the talk about spaying with her , you dont want a teen mother on your hands


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

ami_j said:


> oh dear...i would try and keep her away from bad influences..and have the talk about spaying with her , you dont want a teen mother on your hands


I'm very worried! I dont really want the whole birds and the bees talk quite yet:gasp:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> I'm very worried! I dont really want the whole birds and the bees talk quite yet:gasp:


better now before she realises shes got a thing for the handsome dog down the road


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Ahh yes! Well. I'll just castrate him if he goes anywhere near her!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Question what do you do wiht a dog that likes to be stripped of her fur and go round naked is that cruel or just nature? I ask becoz my dog is going through this stage at the moment it may be senility i suppose as she is 11 but she does stand for my other dog so he can get his end away even though he has been done, so am i cruel to let her do this or should i just let her get on with it


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Question what do you do wiht a dog that likes to be stripped of her fur and go round naked is that cruel or just nature? I ask becoz my dog is going through this stage at the moment it may be senility i suppose as she is 11 but she does stand for my other dog so he can get his end away even though he has been done, so am i cruel to let her do this or should i just let her get on with it


i think that if shes comfortable thats fine  older dogs tend to have more confidence than younger ones...as for her toy boy...good on her . growing old disgracefully :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

well i wouldnt say he is a toy boy he is 10 lol but she sure is growing old disgracefully she is always putting her backside in his face lol


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> well i wouldnt say he is a toy boy he is 10 lol but she sure is growing old disgracefully she is always putting her backside in his face lol


:lol2: old couples need to keep their intimacy it helps enrich their life


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that - I do it all the time! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

no it's not cruel.. I need to buy Rio some trousers because that wasn't the remote control i just grabbed.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh dear lmao just as long as you didnt tug it too hard you my of made his eyes water if oyu did


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Oh dear lmao just as long as you didnt tug it too hard you my of made his eyes water if oyu did


i dont thinking its his eyes leaking that hes most bothered about :rotfl:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

:roll2: me either but thought i would be nice for a change


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> :roll2: me either but thought i would be nice for a change


i lowered the tone lol its what i do:lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Well makes a change from me doing it lol


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Well makes a change from me doing it lol


what are we like lol


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Terrible twins maybe but it is good fun


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Terrible twins maybe but it is good fun


sure is lol


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

And have you noticed we are very good at it lol must be all the practise we put in lmao


----------



## MalfoysHorcrux (Jul 14, 2010)

Ive got a little shih tzu and i dont put him in clothes every day as he really does hate it, but on christmas i will admit he wears his reindeer costume complete with antlers, and on halloween he wears his ghost or pumpkin or devil outfit.. its just too cute not to!
Oh, and if its raining really heavy he wears his yellow waterproof hooded doggy anorack, but he actually likes wearing that one!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Generally I think dogs in clothes is really stupid, if you want to dress something, get a doll. There is also the health issues, people may dress their dogs and then leave them, or leave them dressed in a car whilst they go shopping increasing their chances to overheat, just as popping a dog in pyjamas over night can risk its life as it is wearing fur and clothes and may overheat with you unconscious in the same room.

However many dogs, such as greyhounds and in my opinion Staffies have such short coats that a dog coat in winter is not a bad idea, and if you are getting a dog coat it may as well be a cute hoodie as an old fashioned tartan affair!! We had a mild winter here last winter, but if we have a bad one I will likely get a hoodie for my retriever bitch as she doesnt have thick fur and is very skinny and refuses to put on weight other than her grand leg muscles for running and bouncing.

Although in summer I walk early and normally at the beach so it is unnecessary, I have been known to soak a white teeshirt and pop on my black German shepherd bitch when we have been out in the midday sun say when at a training day or something rather than have her feel like a walking radiator.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know about actually cruel but I do think that owners who dress their dogs up are putting their own needs first.I can't think any dog would want to wear clothes.I do think the stupid shoes are cruel.Obviously there are exceptions such as old dogs wearing coats and special occasions for a one off bit of fun,but on the whole it's a rubbish idea.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i think its only cruel if the dog dosent like it but if the dogs happy enough to walk around around in clothes why not
it just all depends onn the dog and its tolerence


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

My poodle actually refuses to go outside in cold weather until he's got his little knitted jumper on.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I like to shave my two dogs butt nekid!!!! I sometimes give my rottweiler a mohawk hair do he looks the bomb!!


----------



## meg-rocks (Jul 11, 2010)

some of you are being silly nerd dogs? they want to look fashionable? i dont think so :bash:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Maybe the husky doesn't like you :whistling2:

& why are you asking these questions and needing these answers so badly?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Cleo27 said:


> why are you asking these questions and needing these answers so badly?


I think it is a good question and there is no reason not to ask it. It is what we are here for surely, to discuss and find others opinions on things.:whistling2:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't think putting dogs in clothes as such is wrong or cruel, however I do think doing anything to your dog that isn't necessary which _they dislike_, is wrong.
So, if your dog is one of those who will let you dress them up, and they see it as being fussed, and love it, go for it. But if your dog shows any signs of getting stressed, or being uncomfortable, don't.


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

meg-rocks said:


> some of you are being silly nerd dogs? they want to look fashionable? i dont think so :bash:


 Silly, Us. Never.

Of course dogs want to look fashionable, just like we do.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Cleo27 said:


> why are you asking these questions and needing these answers so badly?


Because she is a troll and she lives in a hole!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/546268-what-snake-should-i-get.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/548035-i-got-my-royal-normal.html

Oops, didn't know there were only 3 1/3rd days in a week!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/546284-help-me.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/546357-i-have-new-royal-ball.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/547504-i-need-pics-here.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/546331-rats-help.html

15 threads in 4 days all full of ...........................................................


----------



## cree (Jan 21, 2010)

feorag said:


> Because she is a troll and she lives in a hole!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/546268-what-snake-should-i-get.html
> 
> ...


:rotfl: Harsh but True!


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Very Cruel :roll2:





















:hmm:Maybe not!

Unnecessary but there is nothing cruel about it....its an owners personal preference, the dog isn't actually been hurt in any way and if they dont mind then why not!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

meg-rocks said:


> some of you are being silly nerd dogs? they want to look fashionable? i dont think so :bash:


you think? look at the dog below , shes positively working the camera!


BecciBoo said:


> Very Cruel :roll2:
> image
> 
> image
> ...


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

ami_j said:


> you think? look at the dog below , shes positively working the camera!


She does love that camera :lol2:

























And some un-clothed pics (cos I luffs her and its her 2nd Birthday today)
















All grown up


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

I dress my dog in clothes sometimes lol mainly in the winter though she will wear a little jumper if we go for a walk, people buy her loads of little dresses but she gets more excited when i get out her clothes than when i get out her lead lol so she loves being dressed up.


----------



## stella n bow (Jul 12, 2009)

i have a long haired chihuahua and he has coats for the winter, only coz he is sooo iccle, and he coming night fishing with us and cwtches up in my sleeping bag in the night. :2thumb:


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

I can see the sense in winter coats and stuff but I personally wouldn't put my pets in 'fashion' clothes. It's only cruel if the animal is manhandled or uncomfortable, though.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

The only time I have dressed one of mine up (apart from winter coats as they're short haired and do get cold on winter walkies) is Millie went to a Halloween party one year dressed up as a fairy... Tutu + Fairy wings that was adapted to fit her. She didn't try once to remove them, or even noticed they was there, she LOVED the attention and when I took them off her, she whined at them and kept picking them back up and bringing them to me. 
Millie is stoopidly daft though, (as I said on another thread she likes to be hoovered with the Nozzle attachment) and really did enjoy it.


----------



## littleblossom (Feb 26, 2010)

I dont see it as cruel, just weird that someone would want to humanise an animal.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

we have a jack russelX and had an older one who died a few years back
anyway
the older one use to love his jumper, he was so skinny so he wore a winter jumper in the house and a coat on top when out doors. 
the younger one, had a coat for one winter, first time we put it on, he refused to walk out the house, never worn it since, all dogs react differently.
however your threads are beginning to bore me : victory:


----------

